
Xobni, Y Combinator startup seeking great hackers. We'll be wearing black shirts at startup school. - brezina
http://www.xobni.com/jobs.php
======
brezina
Check out Paul Buchheit's article titled "Looking for a co-founder."
<http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/03/looking-for-co-founder-try-
attending.html>

------
danielha
These are great guys. If you're not going to start your own thing, go hack for
them because this is going to be a big deal.

------
herdrick
So, how did the recruiting go?

~~~
adamsmith
It went really well. The people who attend are the best part of startup
school, for sure.

------
darienacosta
Yes, really goes to show the type of turn the tech industry is taking. In
order to continue to improve existing functions (email, searches, etc) more
and more cutting edge analysis techniques must be developed.

------
zach
C#? Ouch.

~~~
dfranke
They need to talk to Outlook, so it's probably the best they can do. The
better .NET languages like F# don't seem to be mature enough yet for
production use.

